# Shower Pan Kit Preference



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

A question for all you bathroom remodelers:

I'm doing my first shower and would like some input as to which shower system you guys prefer? I'm going to kerdi the walls but am more curious about the pan. Do you guys prefer the Schluter system, Quick Pitch, qwick slope, ect?

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jrr02005 said:


> A question for all you bathroom remodelers:
> 
> I'm doing my first shower and would like some input as to which shower system you guys prefer? I'm going to kerdi the walls but am more curious about the pan. Do you guys prefer the Schluter system, Quick Pitch, qwick slope, ect?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the feedback.



I use the Kerdi pan. Even if the shower footprint is different than the Schluter sizes, I've still had no problems. 

Hint: Consider Laticrete 209 for filling any areas the pan doesn't cover. Just Kerdi over the next day.


----------



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

good to know, thanks


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I find the Teflon one's work best in the shower.


----------



## kingston (Dec 19, 2006)

I use copper pans only.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

angus242 said:


> I use the Kerdi pan. Even if the shower footprint is different than the Schluter sizes, I've still had no problems.
> 
> Hint: Consider Laticrete 209 for filling any areas the pan doesn't cover. Just Kerdi over the next day.


 
Bang on the money:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

kingston said:


> I use copper pans only.


What will disintegrate first when introduced to moisture without ventilation:
Metal?
Mortar?
Polystyrene foam?


----------



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

Tattoo said:


> Bang on the money:thumbsup:


 
Cool, I was leaning in that dirrection and you guys just made up my mind.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

& I hope you paln on using the Kerdi-Drain. Best thing to happen to showers in a long time! :thumbsup:


----------



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah, I was going to do the whole thing schluter.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Angus, 

Massachusetts requires a copper pan under the sloped setting bed. The building departments there are not too keen on recent improvements in shower construction. 

Technically, NY still requires a lead pan, but many building officials wont bat an eye at the vinyl liner. Kerdi is done on a case by case basis, and often enough the inspectors say no way. 


I have yet to use the Schluter foam tray. I dont mind doing mud, a small shower floor takes no time.


----------



## kingston (Dec 19, 2006)

angus242 said:


> What will disintegrate first when introduced to moisture without ventilation:
> Metal?
> Mortar?
> Polystyrene foam?


What?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

dis·in·te·grate (d







)_v._ *dis·in·te·grat·ed*, *dis·in·te·grat·ing*, *dis·in·te·grates* 
_v.__intr._*1. * To become reduced to components, fragments, or particles.
*2. * To lose cohesion or unity: pressures that cause families to disintegrate
*3. * _Physics & Chemistry_ To decompose, decay, or undergo a nuclear transformation.

_v.__tr._ To cause to disintegrate.

What is the expected life span of a copper pan? I'm not trying to blow crap your way, kingston. As alex said, they're code in some places. But that doesn't make their usage correct. Metal corrodes. Here's a pic of a 25 year old lead pan. It didn't last.

My point is, a polystyrene pan will out last all of us by 1000's of years. Why building inspectors can't understand that is simply dumb. :furious:


----------



## Rustoleum (Oct 24, 2012)

*schluter*

I am new to the sight, but have a question . If I put 6mm plastic behind durock, and install kerdi on top, will I create a (condensation area?) Only reason is I am a belt & suspenders kind of believer. Angus , please help? Anybody


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

In theory, you'll create the "dreaded" moisture sandwich. In reality, you're likely fine. 

If you havent built the shower yet and you want to use Kerdi, skip the poly behind the Durock.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Angus , schluter system was just recently accepted in our county within the last year. Before that a plumbing / building inspector would give you the stink eye over one. I don't see what took so long for them to agree with it being an awesome system. I use schluter pans and kerdi on walls. Top that with premixed urethane grout and your in business


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

it's so new, some want time for it to prove itself. There have been many fad's over the years that failed miserably...

I am installing more kerdi shower's now than ever. People seem to already know the name and trust it (maybe from HGTV and Holmes on Homes) There are other systems available, and warranty's vary.... some showers just aren't good candidates for certain systems....

So far as we know, they all do the job if properly installed and keep moisture out of the wall and mortar bed.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Eric K said:


> Angus , schluter system was just recently accepted in our county within the last year. Before that a plumbing / building inspector would give you the stink eye over one. I don't see what took so long for them to agree with it being an awesome system. I use schluter pans and kerdi on walls. Top that with premixed urethane grout and your in business


You use schluter pans on walls? : laughing:

Steelers fans.. : no:

Just kidding. Dont go all Burnette and take your toys home..


----------



## ADKRemodeling (Oct 3, 2012)

I always use Schluter systems products in bathrooms and wherever else I can....But of course there US base of operations and manufacturing is about 2 minutes from my house :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I wont go back to schulter after using WEDI. Much quicker and simpler to install. I know its not easy to get in some places but there's no way i would go back to schulter. My tile supplier has discounted it to the point he ain't making hardly anything on it but i still wont use it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have seen very few manufacturers actually pony up on a warranty claim. The only one as a matter of fact was SW.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have seen very few manufacturers actually pony up on a warranty claim. The only one as a matter of fact was SW.


Thats why i dont normally worry about warrentys on this kind of thing as if they did fail i wouldnt be putting the same thing back in. these company could offer a 100 year warrenty but i doubt any of them would back it up if the system did fail. but if its been put in correctly then theres really no reason any of these systems should fail.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nicely said.


----------



## Lion Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

Greg from K/W said:


> I use kerdi in every bathroom and won't do one that won't pay for the upgrade. I can warrant a shower for 20 years if I want with that stuff. Why not use it and not worry about a call back. Use the corners they sell and never go back for a recaulk. Why the hell would use caulk in any bathroom after using their water proof corners and trim?


Grout caulking corners to prevent cracking. But I do see what your saying caulking always gets nasty in showers.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Use premixed urethane grout. No need to caulk.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Eric K said:


> Use premixed urethane grout. No need to caulk.


How many are doing this???


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Few that I know of. The supplier I use has 3 installation crews and this is how he does all of his. I've only used this stuff once so my expire nice is limited but he is very reputable. It's the bostik tru color


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Eric K said:


> Few that I know of. The supplier I use has 3 installation crews and this is how he does all of his. I've only used this stuff once so my expire nice is limited but he is very reputable. It's the bostik tru color


All I use is urethane grout. I know it's way more flexible than traditional grouts including epoxy just never tried it. I just get color matched 100% silicone caulk.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've done it for over 3 years. No failures to date. 

I'm not endorsing the method, just reporting what I've seen personally.


----------



## Lion Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

How does the urethane grout spread and clean up? Hopefully you don't need paint thinner for the clear up. Do you apply it with a float? How is it in small grout lines? I would imagine it maybe less attractive in larger lines but I don't like large lines to begin with.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Lion Hunter said:


> How does the urethane grout spread and clean up? Hopefully you don't need paint thinner for the clear up. Do you apply it with a float? How is it in small grout lines? I would imagine it maybe less attractive in larger lines but I don't like large lines to begin with.


It's a little harder to spread as it has a consistency of wet sand. I use an epoxy float to apply it with no problems. There is a little learning curve applying and cleaning it but once you got it I personally think its faster and way less messy!!! It can be used from 1/16 to 1/2 lines with no issues. 

Angus has a sticky posted in the tile section that layout his process for use and cleaning that I follow and works great.


----------



## Lion Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I ONLY use the kerdi system and love it! If a customer wanted me to use cement boards and liners for a shower then I would pass on the job. The rep here is great and Johnny on the spot for answers. The liner systems are a "water in,water out management system" meaning that they expect the water to go behind the tile and need to have a back up plan to prevent water from going into the structure of the home. And lots of them are installed wrong mostly nails/screws in the liner. So your back up plan is compromised. And if you really really put in the "water in,water out system" correctly then it should take twice as long as kerdi system. And most people cut corners instead and say" it will be fine what I don't know or understand (I've built tons of them this way why would I need to learn anything new type of attitude) just take the customers money and shut up". After all do you pride yourself as a skilled craftsman and twitch when things aren't done correctly? Or do you work for the construction firm of Dewey, Cheatem and Howe?

The kerdi system is a "water out management system" the rep here in Oregon either answers his cell phone or calls back within HOURS of your call (I would use his name here but I think that violates CT rules) and if that's not enough Schluter has a three day coarse about every other month to teach you how to install the system. You pay to get there and they will put you up and feed you 'steak dinner even'(or at least that's how they did it a couple of years ago in L.A.) now they teach a class in Reno also for the west coast. The guy that teaches the class is a wealth full of information!!! They have a part called stump the professor and there wasn't anything about tile or mortar products he couldn't answer. I learned more in three days then i did in three years about tile/mortar/cement!

Short of making a commercial for them I'll shut up now. (My wife says I brag about it so much I should go to work for company) I'm sure there are lots of other products that do similar things but I have yet to use them so I won't give my two cents on things that I do not have knowledge about. But i do know that many of them are trying to copy schluters products.

Here is a current bath remodel using kerdi shower system with kerdi board and detra


----------

